# Les cerfs brament toujours....



## kathy h (20 Septembre 2006)

Ceux qui étaient déjà sur Mac gé l'année dernière,  à la même époque ne seront pas étonnés de ce fil, les autres..   je ne sais pas.

Je voulais juste dire que les cerfs brament de nouveau ,   


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce cri =

http://www.dinosoria.com/video_cerf.htm


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

bonjour Kathy,

j'avais lu le fil. T'y as été cette année? T'as pu en voir?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Cool la chasse est au menu de tous les restos


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2006)

Ouai, ben faites gaffe à vos bagnoles (ceux qui habitent en région montagneuse)... Parce  qu'entre le cerfs, les chevreuils et les sangliers...:sick:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Et les yo.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

nan, pas seulement en montagne, dans les yvelines. Un copain a envoyé sa voiture à la casse l'année dernière suite à une rencontre inopinée avec un sanglier. :mouais: 


mais, là c'est plus l'intérêt de l'observation qui est en avant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Cool la chasse est au menu de tous les restos




*Ouais parce que rest&#233; planqu&#233; des heures*
d&#233;guis&#233; en buisson avec un bob camouflage et des bottes en plastique fourr&#233;es de moumoute compl&#232;tement transi par l'humidit&#233; du matin &#224; attendre qu'une bestiole pointe le bout de son museau devant mon canon tr&#232;s peu pour moi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Un copain a envoyé sa voiture à la casse l'année dernière suite à une rencontre inopinée avec un sanglier. :mouais:





*Une fois j'ai écrasé*
un renard...

Je sais même pas si ça se mange le renard...


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> Je sais même pas si ça se mange le renard...



Ben entre la rage, l'ecchynococcose et autres joyeusetés de ce genre, il vaut mieux éviter.


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ben entre la rage, l'ecchynococcose et autres joyeusetés de ce genre, il vaut mieux éviter.



Ce sont des préjugés racistes ça non ?:mouais:  J'ai connu des renards très recommandables.


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce sont des préjugés racistes ça non ?:mouais:  J'ai connu des renards très recommandables.


Toi, c'est la myxomatose qui te guette...


----------



## al02 (23 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> Je sais m&#234;me pas si &#231;a se mange le renard...



J'ai connu un gars qui faisant mariner le renard dans du vin rouge avant de le d&#233;guster.

Perso, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; mang&#233; du blaireau et du porc qui pique &#233;pique !


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2006)

Bengilli et moi, un soir, nous avons mang&#233; un nioub. Eh bien, c'est tr&#232;s surfait: ca n'a pas de saveur particuli&#232;re et on en a jet&#233; le plus gros dans le vide ordure.
Bengi a juste gard&#233; les oreilles et la queue en souvenir. Mais au bout de quelques mois, c'&#233;tait tout moisi. Mackie a alors insist&#233; pour r&#233;cuperer le troph&#233;e et l'a mis dans une bouteille d'alcool, soit disant pour "donner du go&#251;t".


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bengilli et moi, un soir, nous avons mangé un nioub. Eh bien, c'est très surfait: ca n'a pas de saveur particulière et on en a jeté le plus gros dans le vide ordure.
> Bengi a juste gardé les oreilles et la queue en souvenir. Mais au bout de quelques mois, c'était tout moisi. Mackie a alors insisté pour récuperer le trophée et l'a mis dans une bouteille d'alcool, soit disant pour "donner du goût".



_ma foi, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, nous nous régalions plus quand TheBig nous cuisinait de l'opossum dans de la bière et que touba nous faisait du rhum bissap... 


les nioubes, c'est les petits trucs tout bleu qui nous courent entre les pattes là ?!! :affraid:
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981854 a dit:
			
		

> _ma foi, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, nous nous régalions plus quand TheBig nous cuisinait de l'opossum dans de la bière et que touba nous faisait du rhum bissap...
> _


Arrrrghhhh !!!!!! un cuissot d'opossum flambé au rhum bissap......je ne peux pas y penser !!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arrrrghhhh !!!!!! un cuissot d'opossum flambé au rhum bissap......je ne peux pas y penser !!!!!!!!



_il n'y a que petit scarabée qui t'arrivait à la cheville pour la cuisine, mais dans un autre registre, tu es quand même un scaré inventeur culinaire !  

je me souviens encore du grand banquet que tu nous avait fait à la fin de la grande bataille de la prose de la mort... (soupir de contentement)  
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981878 a dit:
			
		

> _
> je me souviens encore du grand banquet que tu nous avait fait à la fin de la grande bataille de la prose de la mort... (soupir de contentement)
> _


Arrête mon Alémou, tu vas me fiche la larme à l'oeil... nostalgie... nostalgie !!!!!!:love::love:


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arrête mon Alémou, tu vas me fiche la larme à l'oeil... nostalgie... nostalgie !!!!!!:love::love:


_tant que c'est à l'il et que tu ne tâches pas son tring en opossum avec de l'incontinence...   

si tu en arrives là, je t'enverrais un NKK, j'ai vu nephou la semaine dernière, il a encore du stock ! 
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3981889 a dit:
			
		

> _
> si tu en arrives là, je t'enverrais un NKK, j'ai vu nephou la semaine dernière, il a encore du stock !
> _


 ... doivent être rouillés depuis le temps !!!!!!!! je veux bien me narakiriter proprement mais pas choper le tétanos en même temps !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bengilli et moi, un soir, nous avons mangé un nioub. Eh bien, c'est très surfait: ca n'a pas de saveur particulière et on en a jeté le plus gros dans le vide ordure.
> Bengi a juste gardé les oreilles et la queue en souvenir. Mais au bout de quelques mois, c'était tout moisi. Mackie a alors insisté pour récuperer le trophée et l'a mis dans une bouteille d'alcool, soit disant pour "donner du goût".


Faut couper la vésicule biliaire dans les 5 minutes, en découpant en direction du haut (avatar). Sinon c'est crade.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2006)

_moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand on les purge d'abord et surtout avec pas mal de curry, histoire qu'on sente moins le go&#251;t... 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Le coup de pied au cul, ça purge bien, aussi... Et puis ça attendrit la bidoche du même coup... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu cette idée, un temps, je fournissais de la coriandre à l'apéro. Pas mal. Mais ça suffit pas. Une viande tendre c'est avant tout un être tendre. Quand Dashboard est sorti c'était facile : tu amusais et hop. Maintenant avec ce léopard... j'ai des doutes. Space ça marche avec les filles, mais pas pour manger.


----------



## kathy h (25 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bonjour Kathy,
> 
> j'avais lu le fil. T'y as &#233;t&#233; cette ann&#233;e? T'as pu en voir?



je les entend de mon jardin, quant &#224; les voir, les entendre &#231;a me suffit 

EDit : quant &#224; manger du Cerf : Hors de question, surtout que je suis quasi v&#233;g&#233;tarienne alors manger des cerfs  et pourquoi pas du cheval pendant que vous y &#234;tes pfffff


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;licieux le cheval, viande maigre en plus


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Septembre 2006)

je crois que je vais vous voooomir dessus....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2006)

kathy h a dit:


> EDit : quant à manger du Cerf : Hors de question, surtout que je suis quasi végétarienne



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
           

*HORREUR !!!*


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *HORREUR !!!*




Elle a dit : "quasi"... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Elle a dit : "quasi"... :mouais:



Vu qu'il est exclusivement carnivore, il a de quoi être horrifié !


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Délicieux le cheval, viande maigre en plus



un bon steak haché de cheval, en plus ça peu ce manger cru


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir kathy,

t'en fais pas, je te prépares un filet migon en croute. on pourra aller écouter le brâme dans ton jardin en bouchonnant les chevaux.

Sont bourrins là. jaloux?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_non, pas du tout.


mais... 
_


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2006)

_bah...




euh....




rien.





touba quoi !   

h&#233;h&#233;&#8482; !!   
_


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Une fois, j'ai écrasé un blaireau. Tout le monde se marre quand je dis ça. Mais merde, un blaireau ! Pauv' bête quoi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2006)

Fulvio a dit:


> Une fois, j'ai écrasé un blaireau. Tout le monde se marre quand je dis ça. Mais merde, un blaireau ! Pauv' bête quoi.




*Jamais encore écrasé*
de beauf


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Jamais encore écrasé*
> de beauf



Ça s'écrase pas, un beauf, ça s'emplafonne. Prévoir un pare-beauf, pour ça. Mais attention, c'est une espèce protégée, pour la même raison que le blaireau, d'ailleurs : car on l'est tous pour quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> un bon steak haché de cheval, en plus ça peu ce manger cru



Et pour se choper des tas de saloperies, la viande crue de cheval, c'est royal. Tu aimes vivre dangereusement, Mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Rien ne vaut un steack d'autruche à point voire saignant les amis ...
Mais une autruche d'élevage pas d'abattage.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Vivante quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: 

Faut absolument que je retrouve ces put1 de vidéos d'autruches d'élevage ...


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vivante quoi.


C'est foutu pour Odré ....
:rose:


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

Sinon vous avez aussi le sandwich au poney.
Doit y avoir une video aussi la dessus :afraid:


...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Sinon vous avez aussi le sandwich au poney.
> Doit y avoir une video aussi la dessus :afraid:
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a rien de pire qu'un petit poney en colère


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Y'a rien de pire qu'un petit poney en colère



 Je ne peux pas dire.
Je ne les vois qu'une fois dans mon sandwich.
Un peu comme les poules.


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Y'a rien de pire qu'un petit poney en colère



_toi, tu viens de rentrer dans le cercle de mes amis, permets que je t'introduise... dans ce fabuleux monde où nous communions avec nos amis les poneys, nous faisons en sorte que la sensualité remplace l'animosité fréquemment palpable entre ces chers petits êtres aux croupes si joliment rebondis et nous autres cuistres d'humains... certains de mes amis aimeraient déjà que tu les montes...


(ps : c'est un private-joke ayant à voir avec le début du Bar... je me sens très zen  , un vrai Bonze... )
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2006)

N'emp&#234;che qu'ils m'ont fil&#233; une de ces chtouiles!!!


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985669 a dit:
			
		

> _toi, tu viens de rentrer dans le cercle de mes amis, permets que je t'introduise... dans ce fabuleux monde où nous communions avec nos amis les poneys, nous faisons en sorte que la sensualité remplace l'animosité fréquemment palpable entre ces chers petits êtres aux croupes si joliment rebondis et nous autres cuistres d'humains... certains de mes amis aimeraient déjà que tu les montes...
> 
> 
> (ps : c'est un private-joke ayant à voir avec le début du Bar... je me sens très zen  , un vrai Bonze... )
> _



Ah, ça, les petits poneys. Je flinguais ceux de ma petite sur avec mes GI-Joe et mes transformers. Le bon temps, quoi


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

Fulvio a dit:


> Ah, ça, les petits poneys. Je flinguais ceux de ma petite sur avec mes GI-Joe et mes transformers. Le bon temps, quoi



_tu couchais avec tes GI-Joe ? parle nous de ça, ça nous intéresse ! 
_


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

et y'en a qui brament, ici ?!.... 
_(pas des cerfs, hein !!....   )







_


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985829 a dit:
			
		

> _tu couchais avec tes GI-Joe ? parle nous de ça, ça nous intéresse !
> _



Alors là ! Que celui qui n'a jamais dormi avec ses jouets à l'âge de 8 ans me jette la première grenade à fragmentation


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et y'en a qui brament, ici ?!....
> _(pas des cerfs, hein !!....   )
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais sans résultat ... d'ailleurs il n'apprecie pas du tout le cassoulet


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

Fulvio a dit:


> Alors là ! Que celui qui n'a jamais dormi avec ses jouets à l'âge de 8 ans me jette la première grenade à fragmentation



_tu me laisses quelques jours pour arranger l'arrivée de la grenade à fragmentation avec Patochman*, ça te permettra de m'envoyer ton adresse en MP.  après ça, tu ne bouges pas, tu te penches en avant, tu prends une grande respiration  et je t'envoie ça direct ! 


*par contre, déconne pas Patoch'... la dernière fois, tu m'as envoyé un colis piégé destiné à la base militaire de Corte, mon facteur me fait encore la gueule sous prétexte qu'il est plus difficile de pédaler avec sa prothèse...  _


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985854 a dit:
			
		

> _tu me laisses quelques jours pour arranger l'arrivée de la grenade à fragmentation avec Patochman*, ça te permettra de m'envoyer ton adresse en MP.  après ça, tu ne bouges pas, tu te penches en avant, tu prends une grande respiration  et je t'envoie ça direct !
> 
> 
> *par contre, déconne pas Patoch'... la dernière fois, tu m'as envoyé un colis piégé destiné à la base militaire de Corte, mon facteur me fait encore la gueule sous prétexte qu'il est plus difficile de pédaler avec sa prothèse...  _



J'ai dit "jeter", pas "envoyer"


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Oui, mais sans résultat ... d'ailleurs il n'apprecie pas du tout le cassoulet


tiens donc !!.... 
y'en a kin'ont pas d'humour,vraiment !!


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tiens donc !!....
> y'en a kin'ont pas d'humour,vraiment !!




_toi aussi, t'es déçu ? moi je suis déçu, certains ne couchent pas avec des poneys et d'autres n'avouent pas leur homosexualité passée avec GI Joe, ce mond est remplie de lâches !   _


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985878 a dit:
			
		

> _toi aussi, t'es déçu ? moi je suis déçu, certains ne couchent pas avec des poneys et d'autres n'avouent pas leur homosexualité passée avec GI Joe, ce monde est rempli de lâches !   _


les mêmes que ceusses, qui dans leur prime enfance, attrapaient les mouches pour leur arracher les ailes ?!...... 
ça se "_sent_" dans leurs posts...


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> les mêmes que ceusses, qui dans leur prime enfance, attrapaient les mouches pour leur arracher les ailes ?!......
> ça se "_sent_" dans leurs posts...



_ah moi je faisais plutôt ça avec les tipules et nous n'arrachions pas que les ailes...    _


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

mille bordels !!.... :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985923 a dit:
			
		

> _ah moi je faisais plutôt ça avec les tipules et nous n'arrachions pas que les ailes...    _



Pfff, ça à pas d'ailes, une tipule, ça à des tépales. C'est une jolie fleur des Bays-Pas.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985923 a dit:
			
		

> _ah moi je faisais plutôt ça avec les tipules et nous n'arrachions pas que les ailes...    _





*Tu les donnais*
à manger aux araignées ???


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> mille bordels !!.... :afraid: :afraid:



_fallait au moins &#231;a... _



Fulvio a dit:


> Pfff, &#231;a &#224; pas d'ailes, une tipule, &#231;a &#224; des t&#233;pales. C'est une jolie fleur des Bays-Pas.



rien &#224; foutre _des Pays-Bas...  
_ 


-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Tu les donnais*
> &#224; manger aux araign&#233;es ???



_oui, surtout &#224; certaines que nous aimions bien... _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3985669 a dit:
			
		

> _toi, tu viens de rentrer dans le cercle de mes amis, permets que je t'introduise... dans ce fabuleux monde où nous communions avec nos amis les poneys, nous faisons en sorte que la sensualité remplace l'animosité fréquemment palpable entre ces chers petits êtres aux croupes si joliment rebondis et nous autres cuistres d'humains... certains de mes amis aimeraient déjà que tu les montes...
> 
> (ps : c'est un private-joke ayant à voir avec le début du Bar... je me sens très zen  , un vrai Bonze... )
> _



Ok ça me concerne mais ça me concerne pas  
Bien compris les gas  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> N'empêche qu'ils m'ont filé une de ces chtouiles!!!



J'imagines  



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3985854 a dit:
			
		

> *par contre, déconne pas Patoch'... la dernière fois, tu m'as envoyé un colis piégé destiné à la base militaire de Corte, mon facteur me fait encore la gueule sous prétexte qu'il est plus difficile de pédaler avec sa prothèse...  [/I]



N'empêche que j'ai entendu pour la première fois des chants corses révolutionnaires à Corte. Et je peux dire que j'ai absolument rien compris aux paroles  
Mais c'était terriblement mélodieux et assez envoutant ... un peu comme le kyrie eleison du requiem de Mozart


----------



## kathy h (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Délicieux le cheval, viande maigre en plus



oui ba si tu voyais une de mes juments tu ne dirais pas ça ( en fait elle est si grosse, qu'elle ressemble à un vache, ) mais bon...... je ne parle pas avec les personnes qui mangent du cheval


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

Bah pratique, tu peux faire les concours de chevaux et de vaches


----------



## kathy h (3 Octobre 2006)

Et vous voulez manger ça ???!!!!!!


----------



## reineman (3 Octobre 2006)

kathy h a dit:


> oui ba si tu voyais une de mes juments tu ne dirais pas ça ( en fait elle est si grosse, qu'elle ressemble à un vache, ) mais bon...... je ne parle pas avec les personnes qui mangent du cheval



pour une fois ,j'suis d'accord avec toi....regarder un cheval avec son estomac, c'est comme regarder la joconde avec des lunettes de soleil.


----------



## kathy h (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah pratique, tu peux faire les concours de chevaux et de vaches




oui mais je n'y connais rien en vache


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

kathy h a dit:


> je ne parle pas avec les personnes qui mangent du cheval



_
t'as bien raison, le poney, c'est meilleur et en plus tu peux faire plein de trucs cochons* avec avant de le bouffer tout cru...

qui n'aime pas sensuellement les poneys n'aiment pas non plus les manger ! 

message privé ->  ô toi modérateur anonyme ayant une vraie culture de MacG...  


* oui, cochon comme Patoch et Purfils... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Les animaux sont les proches cousins des frites... &#192; ce titre, ils sont tous bons... 

Vous m&#233;riteriez tous de crever la dalle au fin fond d'une plaine &#201;thiopienne! ... 'Feriez moins la fine bouche...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3995352 a dit:
			
		

> * oui, cochon comme Patoch et Purfils... [/I][/COLOR]



*Mon Dupont et moi*
sommes copains comme cochons mais on ne se fait pas de salade de museau.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les animaux sont les proches cousins des frites...



*Comme le jambon*
de la cellophane ?


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Comme le jambon*
> de la cellophane ?




_mais non, comme le cochon des frites... _


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

Oh calme c'est bient&#244;t la saint-martin mais quand m&#234;me...


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh calme c'est bientôt la saint-martin mais quand même...



ça me rappel un sms  *

* quelle idée aussi de vouloir traversé un village un jour de la fête a la saucisse :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Fulvio a dit:


> Une fois, j'ai écrasé un blaireau. Tout le monde se marre quand je dis ça. Mais merde, un blaireau ! Pauv' bête quoi.


Moi j'en ai banni des kilos, et j'en fais pas tout un fromage...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995820 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai banni des kilos, et j'en fais pas tout un fromage...



:love: :love: :love: 
Comment que je suis pas grillé, moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> Comment que je suis pas grillé, moi



Tout le monde ne peut pas finir la tête dans le cassoulet


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

Boum !

Une histoire de chèvre et de légionnaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Il semblerait que le sujet traite de cerfs et de brames...


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3996221 a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que le sujet traite de cerfs et de brames...


rien faire et laisser braire bramer ... 

sinon y'a d'autres verbes :
*> raire ou r&#233;er*
 (verbe intransitif).
Crier, en parlant du cerf.


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> rien faire et laisser braire bramer ...
> 
> sinon y'a d'autres verbes :
> *> raire ou réer*
> ...



Ah, ah, ah je raie !
 
Et je ne suis pas un cerf !


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah, ah, ah je raie !
> 
> Et je ne suis pas un cerf !



t'es au top de la vane toi hein!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> t'es au top de la vane toi hein!


Deux n &#224; vanne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Deux n à vanne...



Tu t'entraînes? ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu t'entraînes? ...


Tiens, j'ai d&#233;couvert un super site avec des photos en macro...
Des chouettes photos...
A partager avec tous ses amis.


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> t'es au top de la vane toi hein!


*
Profil public ReineMan *(waow t'es trop dr&#244;le, le jeu de mot !!)

*Date de naissance*: 02/03/81                                                                                                                                       *
&#194;ge*: 25                                                                                      
*Description*: hi hi hi!

ah, ah, ah ... effectivement

ceci dit, je sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... par contre je sais ce que j'ai pris ...
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai découvert un super site avec des photos en macro...
> Des chouettes photos...
> A partager avec tous ses amis.



Des macros de tes pustules ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai découvert un super site avec des photos en macro...
> Des chouettes photos...
> A partager avec tous ses amis.



*Envoie donc le lien à ton ami Patoch' ; qu'il y puise à foison...* :love:


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Deux n à vanne...



j'aurais du me douter que t'avais le look d'un candidat des chiffres et de lettres.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Envoie donc le lien &#224; ton ami Patoch' ; qu'il y puise &#224; foison...* :love:


Ouaip, fais tourner. 



reineman a dit:


> j'aurais du me douter que t'avais le look d'un candidat des chiffres et de lettres.


Surtout les chiffres, sa t&#234;te ressemble &#224; une calculette.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Envoie donc le lien à ton ami Patoch' ; qu'il y puise à foison...* :love:



Si tu peux faire suivre, ça m'interesse aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'aurais du me douter que t'avais le look d'un candidat des chiffres et de lettres.



Allez, allez... Va ouvrir des boites chez Arthur...


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Envoie donc le lien à ton ami Patoch' ; qu'il y puise à foison...* :love:



A part prendre en photos des cassoulets en décomposition, t'as des passions dans la vie, toi?
enfin bon, chacun sa marotte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> A part prendre en photos des cassoulets en décomposition...


 T'as rendu ses sous à la vieille? ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'aurais du me douter que t'avais le look d'un candidat des chiffres et de lettres.


_Un candidat de "des chiffres et des lettres". _
C'est comme &#231;a qu'on dit.
Un candidat des chiffres et de lettres, &#231;a veut rien dire.


----------

